# Yemeni Subdued During Attempt to Enter Cockpit



## Marauder06 (May 9, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4295402...banging-cockpit-door-subdued-passengers-crew/



> SAN FRANCISCO — The passengers sat stunned as they watched a man walk quickly toward the front of American Airlines Flight 1561 as it was descending toward San Francisco. He was screaming and then began pounding on the cockpit door.
> "I kept saying to myself: 'What's he doing? Does he have a bomb? Is he armed?'" passenger Angelina Marty said..
> Another shocked passenger, Andrew Wai, thought, "Could this be it? Are we going down?"
> Within moments Sunday, a flight attendant tackled Rageh Almurisi. Authorities do not yet have a motive.
> ...


----------



## Dame (May 9, 2011)

> *snip* "There was no question in everybody's mind that he was going to do something," Marty said.
> A male flight attendant tackled Almurisi, and other crew members and passengers, including a retired Secret Service agent and a retired San Mateo police officer, helped subdue him as he banged on the door, police said.
> His arms were placed in plastic handcuffs. A pilot said over the loudspeaker that everything was going to be was OK to cheers and applause.


Bravo!


----------



## Chopstick (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic..and soon Ill be taking my first flight since 1995. 
Im packing my knitting needles in my carry on.


----------



## DA SWO (May 9, 2011)

Fail!
They should have found a fat guy to sit on his chest ensuring his demise, or flex cuffed his neck


----------



## pardus (May 9, 2011)

Should have been stomped to death when they had the chance.


----------



## policemedic (May 10, 2011)

It's stories like this that make me covet one of the perks my Federal buddies have.

I absolutely hate checking my pistols when I fly.


----------

